# Pre Season Practice



## HeetaTime (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I'm some what new to archery, spent the last 4 years in the Marine Corp, and currently out enjoying life and started shooting bow.
I've been shooting bow for about a month and a half now and decided to record 2 groupings at 20 yards and a 30 yard shot.

Just looking for tips on improving my skills in archery and open for any suggestions on my stance.

My setup:
2012 PSE Stinger 3G
G5 Halo Full Containment Arrow Rest
T.R.U. Ball Stinger Release

*20 Yards / 3 Arrows*






*20 Yards / 3 Arrows*






*30 Yards / 1 Arrow ( Ended video before showing shot placement..*


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

Your draw length is on the money, but I see 4 things that should be addressed, and are relatively simple to address.

1) Your bow hand. By holding your hand open and pointing fingers forwards, you are actually causing torque on the bow. Relax your fingers, and make sure the riser of the bow is running parallel to the "life line" on your hand, the long crease between your thumb and forefinger. Just let your fingers hang loose.

2) You're punching the trigger when you shoot. Work on this: draw the bow, settle into your anchor like you do in the videos, settle your pin on the target, check your level, then place your finger on the trigger. Slowly apply pressure, all the while trying to "pull the bow apart", this will insure that you don't creep forward at all.

3) You are putting a little more weight on your left hip and leg than you are your right. You should be placing equal weight on both legs and hips, this will give you the most stable platform to shoot from. I'm still working on this one, I find myself wanting to lean and I've been shooting for 17 years.

4) Try opening up your stance just a little bit. Place your left foot a little farther back, where your toes are about even with your right heel if you were to draw a straight line from the target to your right heel. 

As a side note, is your release adjustable for length? While your draw length is solid, your arm is a little too far back, and if you shorten your release it will help tighten everything up and should feel more comfortable and consistent. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## HeetaTime (Jun 26, 2014)

Seems like I keep wanting to point my fingers lol.
I was told to try and tuck my pinky and ring finger in like making a fist and it would make it slightly easier to not want to point my index and middle finger on my bow hand.

As for my release, i'm currently using the T.R.U Ball Stinger wrist strap, which in non-adjustable.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Check out this video:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2274711

In addition to the excellent advice from ElMuchHombre, this video will help you get your shoulders positioned for steady holding. Once you get your shoulders down, your DL may be set a little short. However, you also need to shorten the barrel of your release. It's way too long to get your finger hooked over the trigger. Once you do these, your DL may be dead on, but we can't tell that until then.

The older guy in the video is George Ryals. AT username is GRIV. The LCA videos with George are a great source of information. A little background - GRIV worked at Martin archery when AT was being developed and had a lot to do with the early success. Exactly how much input he had, I don't know, but I think he was the point man for Martin on the AT project. Also, he was one of the top pro's shooting until about 6-8 years ago when he opened his own shop. He's still better than 99% of us. However his strength is teaching archery. He is one of the best archery teachers around. His shop / shooting center is producing some of the best young archers in the country. I recommend that you use the "advanced search" to look up the things he's written. Many of his posts are among information on shooting a bow available. He was working on a book, but produced two excellent videos instead. Both are well worth the price. 

GRIV's signature line on AT is "Don't overthink it; you might outsmart yourself." 

Also, get the free download, "Nuts & Bolts of Archery". It's a sticky at the top of the General Archery forum. It has a huge amount of good information. 

You have very good basic form, but with room for improvement, just like any beginner. Improvements will come from improvements in form, execution and improvement in equipment fit. The things I suggest you start on are: shoulders, bow hand, balance (you are leaning a little forward) and bow arm (straighter is usually more repeatable).

Good luck and please let us know how you are doing.
Allen


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree fully with the information provided by ElMucho and aread. I'd like to add to this by suggesting, if your serious about archery and bowhunting, that you consider getting some formal face-to-face instruction early on.

Some elvel 3 coaches/instrctors in Indiana are:

Joseph Girvin Kokomo, IN [email protected] 765-776-0581

April Williams Kokomo, IN [email protected] 765-437-2147

Joseph Bulkowski Merrillville, IN [email protected] 219-742-1304

William Green South Whitley, IN [email protected] 574-551-3527

Just contact them, let them know what you shoot and what you're looking to get out of it--a sucessful 1st hunting season, breaking into a local 3D league, whatever. Welcome to the sport and all the best---Hooyah!!


----------

